# One Week



## thinner (Feb 28, 2011)

Well, I have officially been divorced for one week. Move into new house, doing some renovation and still emptying boxes and straightening up, but everything is coming together. The kids have been with me for 1 1/2 weeks so far and going to their mother's this Sunday. They have been great! Helping clean while I'm at work. Everything seems much more calm around the house. Very much decreased stress. I will definitely keep busy on the home when the kids are gone this next week, but I do anticipate numerous daily texts from them and several visits. X is only going to be across town. Kids could actually ride their bikes to my house if they wanted. I am just a little anxious on how I will cope this first week without them. Looking forward to it a little, just so I can get more done, but feeling sad being without them, they are what makes this house a home. I realize there wasn't a question in here, but wondered if anyone could comment anything...I think this next week will hit me like a fog of confusion. Thoughts?
thinner


----------



## thinner (Feb 28, 2011)

That was tough! My 16 year old daughter has been gone all week, so she stayed with me last night which made life better. My 11 year old "seemed" ok when it was time to leave with their mom. My 13 year old, however, hugged me for the longest time and started crying because he didn't want to leave his dad. He texted me until 11am last night telling me that he missed me and how he 
wanted to come over just for a short time. How can one ignorant spouse screw life up so much for her kids. The thought of her makes me sick. She has become what I would consider a pretty worthless and compassionately dead individual. In 7 years she will return to the dirt where I now realize that I initially found her. In 7 years, my financial obligations will cease and she will struggle to survive or leech onto some other poor unsuspecting soul. 
thinner


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I think having time alone will be beneficial to your healing process. 
You will go back and forth with a lot of emotions through this process but I promise you--it DOES get better with them. You are still freshly divorced so you'll be sorting through lots of emotions. I am 3 months in and still do.


----------

